# Bouncers 22 Wax



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

After getting a pot of this as a very kind gift from the-Bouncer himself, I tried it late last night on my Dads Purple Honda Civic, using the lights from my garage and.........

OH.....MY......GOD !!!!!!

THIS STUFF IS AMAZING !!!!!

My Dads Honda had been cleaned on Sunday and finished off with Poorboys Polish & Sealant and looked good already, but a quick wash and an application of this Wax and the difference is outstanding.

The wax goes on so easy, spreads so well and buffs off even easier. The shine it left behind was amazing. 

I also noticed that where I had accidently gone over the black trims and windown rubbers it had not gone white, but it has instead "dressed" the rubbers and given them a natural as new look, so I ended up doing all the rubbers and plastic trims with it.

Been out to look at the car this morning and the car is without doubt looking better than its EVER looked in the past. The beading and sheeting is amazing, even on all the black trim and the deep purple paint has honestly never looked so good !

So, Jay ( Bouncer ), I hope you are VERY PROUD about this product as its amazing and I will never be without this wax in my kit now. I prefer this 10 times over the HD Wax I have already got !

And a big thanks to you Jay for visiting me yesterday to give me the pot. Not only was it great to see you and catch up again, but the gift you have given me is brilliant and I am so very greatful mate.

If the weather stays ok today I will be getting a nice application of this Bouncers 22 on my Cougar - I cant wait, I want to go out and do it now but I guess I better take my Son to School first !!

To anyone out there who has not yet got a pot of this Wax, GET SOME - You will not be dissapointed !!!! ( And it smells GREAT too !!! )


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Been following any feedback threads on this stuff with great interest! Sounds like i better get my self some!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

been wanting some 22 since i read his first thread, gunna treat myself before xmas with a pot


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm certainly having a pot of this for myself, the reviews are brilliant :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> I also noticed that where I had accidently gone over the black trims and windown rubbers it had not gone white, but it has instead "dressed" the rubbers and given them a natural as new look, so I ended up doing all the rubbers and plastic trims with it.


Woooooh this could be exactly what I was after for the 405/205 and Mrs. McUK's Golf bumpers I didnt realise it was that good!

Got my pot and the 405 is getting some applied on Sunday


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Woooooh this could be exactly what I was after for the 405/205 and Mrs. McUK's Golf bumpers I didnt realise it was that good!
> 
> Got my pot and the 405 is getting some applied on Sunday


Its amazing stuff mate. I would not say it dresses the rubbers in the same way as a proper rubber dressing ( it will not revive faded plastics etc, but if the rubbers are reasonably good already it does put a nice natural look on them and makes them bead up a treat.

You also dont get it all run down onto the paintwork after its rained, unlike you do with oily dressings.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Better than HD wax.... That is an awesome accalade Bouncer... And i really like that it doesnt stain black trim. I have a terrible habit of catching it. It might even be qorth buying just for doing black trim let alone the rest of the car. Awesome :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Its amazing stuff mate. I would not say it dresses the rubbers in the same way as a proper rubber dressing ( it will not revive faded plastics etc, but if the rubbers are reasonably good already it does put a nice natural look on them and makes them bead up a treat.
> 
> You also dont get it all run down onto the paintwork after its rained, unlike you do with oily dressings.


Oh I know i tried it myself at the meet at Zaino HQ the other sunday....Jay speaks with such passion and knoweldge...then he let me have a go and I was impressed to say the least.

Hence why I got myself on the list to get a pot of the first production batch!

When you said about it working on the plastics too....I think this could be love!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

This sounds like trully lengendary stuff.
Where can you buy it from sounds like its the new garlic bread to me


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

hmmmmm....xmas present for me this year....perhaps??


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> This sounds like trully lengendary stuff.
> Where can you buy it from sounds like its the new garlic bread to me


few traders on here, Dodo juice are the distributors and traders on here like waxamomo and rubbishboy both have it for definate, From what i gather waxamomo sold out in 24hrs selling pot's to Belgium and Holland etc but have got more stock in since

This wax is going to become so well known as a detailers must have in the kit:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

polt said:


> few traders on here, Dodo juice are the distributors and traders on here like waxamomo and rubbishboy both have it for definate, From what i gather waxamomo sold out in 24hrs selling pot's to Belgium and Holland etc but have got more stock in since
> 
> This wax is going to become so well known as a detailers must have in the kit:thumb:


Yep we have a few in stock :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Yep we have a few in stock :thumb:


Hey Chris do you have RB juiced in stock?

I have a chrimbo to arrange for a friend so some 22 and RBJE i think will do the trick


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

moosh said:


> Hey Chris do you have RB juiced in stock?
> 
> I have a chrimbo to arrange for a friend so some 22 and RBJE i think will do the trick


Sure do, got both in stock :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not more wax i have to buy... :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Pics of my Cougar wearing B22......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i got a very special pot of this off jay, brilliant genuine guy..

still need to find time to try it :wall:
soon though.. soon


----------

